

Show HN: Kerstman, a secret santa app built using rails - ryanmacg

This is now the second secret santa matching app I&#x27;ve built to fill a problem I&#x27;ve had with many groups over the years. 
Loads of secret santas I&#x27;ve organised or been involved with have had couples who you don&#x27;t really want to end up matched. As a result I&#x27;ve built a web app that allows you to specify a partner who you don&#x27;t want that person to be giving to.<p>There&#x27;s a few bugs wherein it won&#x27;t successfully match everyone but I&#x27;ve made sure it won&#x27;t bomb out or send an email to some people before everyone has a giftee and gifter. I&#x27;m mainly looking for feedback before I take it outside of testing at work and with friends so hopefully someone finds it of use.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RyanMacG&#x2F;kerstman&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master
======
ismail
is it available online?

~~~
ryanmacg
There's a test version online at the moment here -
[https://kerstman.herokuapp.com/](https://kerstman.herokuapp.com/)

While it asks for a signup it's just looking for a valid unique email so you
can use pretty much anything. The matching stage is the only point where
emails are actually dispatched

